# Umwelt Zone?



## Boardman (Apr 5, 2012)

As part of my tour this June we shall be visiting Germany.
I read some info at a site which referred to " Umwelt Zone" whereby I would need an emissions sticker.
Would some kind soul please enlighten me on this?

Tel.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Read my FAQ sticky post at the top of this 'Germany Touring' forum.
Its all in there.

Pete.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

There are a lot of towns, cities and areas that have anti-pollution laws.

The Umwelt Zone stickers come in three flavours, red, amber and red.

If your base vehicle is fairly young it will get a green sticker which, AFAIK, allows you to go into all restricted zones.

Most garages will be able to issue a sticker, you will need your log book or registration document.
The issuer will do some computer jiggling and/or phoning and issue you with the appropriate coloured sticker.
Costs vary but should be about 15 euros, usually less.
If you're thinking of travelling in Germany then its a good idea to get a sticker as a matter of course.


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

i ordered my from this sitewww.berlin.de.

ordered on tuesday night and it arrived thursday morning.
it lasts for the life of the vehicle so for 6 euro's well worth it.

Alan


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

froggy59 said:


> i ordered my from this sitewww.berlin.de.
> 
> ordered on tuesday night and it arrived thursday morning.
> it lasts for the life of the vehicle so for 6 euro's well worth it.
> ...


So did I with the same results on price & delivery very impressed with the service. dont stick it to the screen as instructions tell you to, put it in a tax disc holder ( in case you windscreen needs replacing) it falls apart if you try to remove it once stuck on


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

lucy2 said:


> dont stick it to the screen as instructions tell you to, put it in a tax disc holder ( in case you windscreen needs replacing) it falls apart if you try to remove it once stuck on


Not sure if that is legal.

There are strict rules concerning the fixing and position of the disc.

The garage manager made certain that I stuck the disc in the correct position, bottom right corner, anywhere else and you could get pulled over.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> lucy2 said:
> 
> 
> > dont stick it to the screen as instructions tell you to, put it in a tax disc holder ( in case you windscreen needs replacing) it falls apart if you try to remove it once stuck on
> ...


 Thats exactly where I have put my disc.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

OOPS, mine is top left!! no instructions with mine so I put it where I don't see it.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

On holiday in SPain this winter, I was camped next to a German guy who was an ex-Frankia Dealer. He told me that the German Regulations did not apply to auslanders.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

NormanB said:


> On holiday in SPain this winter, I was camped next to a German guy who was an ex-Frankia Dealer. He told me that the German Regulations did not apply to auslanders.


He was wrong,

Pete


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> lucy2 said:
> 
> 
> > dont stick it to the screen as instructions tell you to, put it in a tax disc holder ( in case you windscreen needs replacing) it falls apart if you try to remove it once stuck on
> ...


Bottom right looking through windscreen from inside or out?

Dick


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

You put it on the opposite side of the screen as you put the UK tax disc. Ie as if you were a European reg vehicle ( left hand drive vehicle in europe)


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> There are a lot of towns, cities and areas that have anti-pollution laws.
> 
> The Umwelt Zone stickers come in three flavours, red, amber and red.
> 
> ...


We took copies of our new vehicle documents (not log book as waiting to receive that) into a garage in Bad Sazuflen last week, took 3 minutes for them to rent the Umwelt sticker, cost Euro 5, oh we were offered free coffe and biscuits. They too told us o stick it bottom right corner of the windscreen.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

here you find all relevant information ( first hand input )

http://www.environmental-badge.co.uk/en/environmental-badge.html

Jan


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

satco said:


> here you find all relevant information ( first hand input )
> 
> http://www.environmental-badge.co.uk/en/environmental-badge.html
> 
> Jan


These people charge a fortune though!


----------



## Yeti (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all

If you drive a Mercedes then any merc dealer will issue the sticker for free.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

Nethernut said:


> satco said:
> 
> 
> > here you find all relevant information ( first hand input )
> ...


yeah , possibley they do , because those folks live on it 

so , it might be clever first hop cross the channel drive into Germany ,
avoid LEZ on the first day and then buy a sticker at any garage 
for Euro 5.- ( best a garage which is located along your intended route)

 

Jan


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

satco said:


> Nethernut said:
> 
> 
> > satco said:
> ...


Exactly what we did! Mainly because our van was only registered on the Friday and we left for Germany the following Tuesday. Just took copies of the documentation given to the DVLA for the initial registration. Just took about 5 minutes and most of that was printing out the sticker. Most new car deals have a facility to produce the stickers as they have to print them for the we vehicles they sell. Although our vehicle is Peugeot based we used a Merc garage, mainly because we knew where it was!


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

The Berlin city website have (very speedily) sent me my disc arriving today.
Very easy and VERY prompt
Would reccommend them. 
It is nice to get as much done in advance of any trip - 6 P's


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

tulsehillboys said:


> The Berlin city website have (very speedily) sent me my disc arriving today.
> Very easy and VERY prompt
> Would reccommend them.
> It is nice to get as much done in advance of any trip - 6 P's


Agree, I have used them for our last 3 vehicles, unfortunately we didn't have time as the motorhome was a month late!


----------



## Antonia (Apr 27, 2008)

And what happens may I ask? If you drive an old Merc 1986 reg?

Are these emission rules like the london thingy?

Antonia


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

We are cuuently staying with some german friends and have discussed the sticker system.

Their approach to it is why bother. the fine is low and the chances of being caught are non as the zones around the cities do not have cameras ( unlike london )

The Local Police do not enforce it, it is done by another agency

The guy we are staying with has been commuting into the zone with an old car for years without a problem .

I'm not suggesting that you break the law, but if you did take a wrong turn and enter the zone by mistake then I wouldn't lose sleep over it.

Neil


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

PAT4NEIL said:


> We are cuuently staying with some german friends and have discussed the sticker system.
> 
> Their approach to it is why bother. the fine is low and the chances of being caught are non as the zones around the cities do not have cameras ( unlike london )
> 
> ...


 is it worth the hassle and grief for 5 euro??


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

PAT4NEIL said:


> We are cuuently staying with some german friends and have discussed the sticker system.
> 
> Their approach to it is why bother. the fine is low and the chances of being caught are non as the zones around the cities do not have cameras ( unlike london )
> 
> ...


For 5 euro,s it's just not worth the hassle , and applying on line is really a piece of cake 
:lol:


----------

